# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  برنامج اعراب؟!!!!

## صواير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء  ممكن احصل عندكم  برنامج اعراب للكلمات  ادخل الكلمة او الجملة  فيه ويعربها فورا  

وممكن يضع معها  عدة اشكا ::  ل..  ممكن تكون للاعراب .... لكي يتدرب المتعلم عليه اي يضع له جمل ويعربها  ثم يجرب البرنامج  ويقوم  نفسه  ارجوكم  رجاء خاص من يملك هذا البرنامج  يخدم به اخوانه  العرب  

وشكرا لكم  من اعماقي

----------


## د. سلطان

أخي العزيز صواير .. أنا لا أدري أخاطبك بصيغة المذكر لأنك ضيف جديد ولا أدري ما معنى الاسم الذي اخترته لنفسك .. ولكنني أرحب بك في قاعات الأدب وأرجو أن تجد بيننا ما يسرك .. 
أما بخصوص طلبك فإنني لا أعلم أن هناك برنامجا من هذا النوع ، ولا أظن أنهم يستطيعون إنشاءه لأن النحويتبع المعنى والإعراب يتبع السياق ، فلا يمكن أن ننشئ مثل هذا البرنامج ، ولكنني أنصحك بتعلم النحو بدل أن تبحث عن وصفات جاهزة ..
أشكرك عزيزي على ثقتك بالمنتدى وأعضائه ..
وأهلا بك أخا عزيزا

----------


## صواير

اخي د. سلطان  كل سنة وانتم طيبين  اما بخصوص الاسم  فهو مسمى لجبل ابيض اللون  في  منطقتنا  الجبلية 

وهو مميز من ناحية لونه الابيض  فقط لا غير  .... ::  



وشكرا على الرد يا عزيزي  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

لجبل مش جبلاية يبقى مذكر يا دكتور سلطان

اهلا بيك يا صواير واهلا بكل اهل السعودية الشقيقة منور اخي الفاضل

 :: 

بسنت

----------


## د. سلطان

شكر للتوضيح للأخ صوابر .. وأهلا بك في منتدانا ، ونشرف بوجودك بيننا..وشكرا لبسنت على متابعتها ، لأنني فعلا لم أعرف حتى بينت لي الأمر..
لكما خالص المحبة والتقدير

----------


## pharma_boy4

ياريت بجد يا دكاترة لو في البرنامج ده 
يبقي كتر خيركم
بس علي العموم الاعراب مش صعب

----------


## abdo101265

بارك الله فيكم    لكن اين الرايط لتحميل؟

----------


## فاطمة عزالدين

قواعد اللغة العربية/ الجملة الكبيرة /اعراب الجمل ........ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




الجملةُ الكبرى والجملةُ الصّغرى
الجملةُ الكبرى:جملةٌ تتألّفُ من المبتدأِ والخبرِ أو من الفعلِ النّاقصِ واسمُه وخبرُه، أو من الحرفِ المشبّهِ بالفعلِ
واسمِه وخبرِه، على أنْ يكونَ الخبرُ في هذه الأنواعِ جملةً.
أنا في هدرةِ الحناجرّ أنسابُ هتافاً، ومركبةٍ للنّقلِ راحَتْ يجرّها حصانان.
كما تتألّفُ من الفعلِ المتعدّي إلى مفعولين على أنْ يكونَ المفعولُ الثّاني جملةً، أو أنْ تسدَّ الجملةُ مسدَّ المفعولين. مثالٌ:علَّمْتُم الناسَ في الثّوراتِ (ما الجودُ)، جملةٌ كبرى، وجملةُ ما الجودُ: في محلِّ نصبٍ مفعولٌ به ثانٍ، مثالٌ آخرُ: علمْتُ (أنّ العلمَ مفيدٌ) جملةٌ كبرى،وجملةُ أنّ العلمَ مفيدٌ:سدَّتْ مسدَّ مفعولي علمَ. 
الجملةُ الصُّغرى: تكونُ الجملةُ صُغرى إذا وقعَتْ خبراً لمبتدأٍ، أو لفعلٍ ناقصٍ، أو لحرفٍ مشبّهٍ بالفعلِ، أو مفعولاً به ثانياً لفعلٍ متعدٍّ إلى مفعولين:
أنا(أنسابُ) هتافاً، ومركبةٍ للنقلِ(راحَتْ) يجرُّها، رأيّتُ العلمَ( ينفعُ) صاحبَه.


إعرابُ الجملِ

الجملةُ هي الكلامُ التّامُ الّذي له معنىً،وهي قسمان:فعليةٌ تتألفُ من فعلٍ وفاعلٍ: (غلَت المراجلُ) أو: من فعلٍ ونائبِ فاعلٍ ( قُتِل الحكيمُ)أو: من الفعلِ النّاقصِ واسـمُه وخبرُه ( ما كانَت الحسناءُ ترفعُ سترَها)، واسميةٌ: تتألّفُ من مبتدأٍ وخبرٍ: (صراعُهُنّ شديدُ) أو: من حرفٍ مشبّهٍ بالفعلِ واسمُه وخبرُه كقولِ معروفٍ الرّصافيّ:
إنّا لمن أمَّةٍ في عهـدِ نهضتِهَا 
بالعلمِ والسَّيفِ قبلاً أنشأَتْ دُوَلا
يكونُ للجملةِ محلٌّ من الإعرابِ إذا صحَّ تأويلُها بمفردٍ، ومحلُّها هو نفسُ إعرابِ الكلمةِ المفردةِ الّتي حلَّتْ محلّْْهَا . 


الجملُ الّتي لها محلٌّ منَ الإعرابِ

الجملُ الّتي لها محلٌّ من الإعرابِ سبعٌ،هي: 
1-الخبريةُ:تكونُ خبراً للمبتدأِ أو للحرفِ المشــبّهِ بالفعلِ،ومحلُّها الرّفعُ: بردى ( يغيضُ)، أو خبراً للفعلِ النّاقصِ ومحلُّها النّصبُ: لو كانَ (يُدفعُ بالصّدورِ حديدُ).
2-الصّفةُ:يكونُ محلُّها إمّا الرّفعُ أو النّصبُ أو الجرُّ بحسبِ الموصوفِ، وهيَ تأتي بعدَ اسمٍ نكرةٍ وتحتوي على ضميرٍ يعودُ على النّكرةِ،كقول الشاعر:
علّمُّوا النشءََ علماً (ينتجُ العملا).
3-الحاليةُ:محلُّها النّصبُ، وفيها ضميرٌ يعودُ على
صاحبِ الحالِ، ويكونُ صاحبُ الحالِ اسمُ معرفةٍ، وقد 
أتَوا فيه( يلبّون)النّداءَ عجالا.
وقد تربطُ الواوُ بينَ جملةِ الحالِ وصاحبِها:
مثالٌ: أُحسنُ إلى الفقراءِ و(أنا مسرورٌ).
4-الواقعةُ جواباً لشرطٍ جازمٍ مقترنٍ بالفاءِ: محلُّها الجزمُ،كقولِ الزّركلّي: 
والشّعبُ إنْ عرفَ الحياةَ فما له 
عن دركِ أسبابِ الحياةِ محيدُ
5-الواقعةُ مضافاً إليه:تأتي بعدَ الظّرفِ المضافِ ومحلُّها الجرُّ: حضرْتُ يومَ (سافرْتَ) أو:إذا (درسْتَ) نجحْتَ.
6-الواقعةُ مفعولاً به: تأتي بعدَ فعلٍ متعدٍّ يحتاجُ إلى مفعولٍ به أو بعدَ قولٍ: (قالَ: إنّي عبدُ اللهِ)، أو تسدُّ مسدَّ مفعولين بعدَ فعلٍ متعدٍّ إلى مفعولين (أظنُّ أنّك صادقٌ).
7-المعطوفةُ على جملةٍ لها محلٌّ من الإعرابِ:محلُّها بحسبِ محلِّ الجملةِ المعطوفةِ عليها: (رحمَ اللهُ امرأً قالَ خيراً (فغنم). جملة(غنم) معطوفةٌ على جملةِ(قال) في محلِّ نصبٍ.



الجملُ الّتي لا محلَّ لها من الإعرابِ

الجملُ الّتي لا محلَّ لها من الإعرابِ:هي الجملُ الّتي لا يصحُّ تأويلُها بمفردٍ، وهي:
1-الجملةُ الابتدائيةُ:هي الّتي تأتي في أوّلِ الكلامِ: (يا عروسَ المجدِ) أو تأتي بعدَ انتهاءِ كلامٍ سابقٍ( لا يموتُ الحقُّ) وتُسمَّى استئنافيةٌ.
2-الجملةُ الاعتراضيّةُ:هي الّتي تعترضُ بين شيئين متلازمين،كقولِ شفيقِ جبري:
ليتَ العيونَ( صلاحَ الدِّينِ) ناظرةٌ 
إلى العدوِّ الّذي ترمي به البيدُ
جاءَتْ جملةُ النّداءِ معترضةً بين اسمِ ليتَ وخبرِها.
3-جملةُ صلةِ الموصولِ: تأتي بعدَ الاسمِ الموصولِ 
كقولِ الرّصافي:
جودُوا عليها بما( درّتْ مكاسبُكُم) 
وقابلُوا باحتقارٍ كلّ مَنْ( بخلا)
4-الجملةُ التّفسيريةُ: هي الّتي تفسّرُ الكلامَ الّذي سبقَها،كقول الفرزدق:
تعشَّ فإن واثقْتَني( لا تخونني) 
نكنْ مثلَ مَن يا ذئبُ يصطحبانِ
أوكقولِ الشابّي:
إذا الشّعبُ يوماً(أرادَ) الحياةَ 
فلا بدَّ أن يستجيبَ القدرْ
قد تكونُ مسبوقةً بأحدِ حرفي التفسيرِ، أيْ، و أَنْ، مثالٌ:أشرْتُ إليه، أيْ (اذهبْ)، أو: كتبْتُ إليه أن (احضرْ). 
5-جملةُ جوابِ القسمِ:تأتي بعدَ القسمِ:
واللهِ( لأحافظَنَّ على العهدِ)
6-جملةُ جوابِ الشّرطِ غيرِ الجازمِ أو الشّـرطِ 
الجازمِ غيرِ المقترنِ بالفاءِ، كقولِ الرّصافي:
إن قامَ للحرثِ( ردَّ) الأرضَ ممرِعةً 
أو قامَ للحربِ دكَّ السّهلَ والجبلا
حتّى إذا ما انتدبْنـَا العُربَ قاطبـةً 
( كنّا) كأنّا انتدبْنَا واحداً رجلا
7-الجملةُ المعطوفةُ على جملةٍ لا محلَّ لها من الإعرابِ:كقولِ الرّصافيّ: 
فأجمعُوا الرّأيَ فيما تعملون به
ثمَّ( اعملوا) بنشاطٍ ينكرُ المللاَ.
جملةُ (اعملوا) معطوفةٌ على جملةِ(أجمعُوا) لا محلَّ لها من الإعرابِ 
mankouuuuuuuuul

----------


## فاطمة عزالدين

http://www.khayma.com/almoudaress/kamouir/ierab7.htm
http://www.qurancomplex.org/earab.asp
مشكل  اعراب  القرآن ألكريم

----------


## smoke

أصحاب القريه

----------


## المحتاس

يا جماعة بالله عليكم حد يقول فين رابط تحميل البرنامج او حت يبعته علي الميل بتاعي زوجتي في اشد الاحتياج اليه mido2780@hotmail.com

----------


## بريف هااارت

فاطمه عز الدين

بارك الله فيك وأثابك خيرا

----------


## حسن حسين

السلام عليكم احتاج اعراب لهذا البيت لو سمحت
وماذا يبغي الشعراء مني                          وقد جاوزت حد الاربعين
                                        وشكرا"

----------


## حسن حسين

> السلام عليكم احتاج اعراب لهذا البيت لو سمحت
> وماذا يبغي الشعراء مني                          وقد جاوزت حد الاربعين
>                                         وشكرا"


تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## ام يوسف وسند

ممتاز

----------


## صالح العوكلي

شكرا لهذه المداخلات

----------


## ضحي دياب

الله ينور يا مان اية الحلاوة دي

----------


## Razor

*اسمحوا لي جميعا بان اشترك معكم في هذا الحوار, انا فقط اريد ان اقول ان مثل هذا البرنلمج يمكننا ان نفعله اذا استطعنا ان نحول القواعد النحويه الي شكل حسابى *

----------

